# BSNL Penta IS701C Tablet @ Rs4999 looks awesome



## blackpearl (Aug 14, 2012)

Just saw this on Flipkart
BSNL Penta IS701C | Tablet | Flipkart.com

Android 4.0 (Ice Cream Sandwich) OS
7 inch TFT LCD Multi Touch Capacitive Screen
Expandable Storage Capacity of 32 GB (Micro SD)
Wi-Fi and 3G Enabled
ARM Cortex A8 1 GHz Processor
512 MB DDR3 RAM

Has SIM slot, so can be used to make calls, and supports a host of 3G and CDMA dongles. It also sports a 3000mAH battery.

@Rs4999 this sounds like a cool deal. Too bad I already bought Funbook


----------



## Abhi191 (Aug 15, 2012)

blackpearl said:


> Has SIM slot, so can be used to make calls, and supports a host of 3G and CDMA dongles. It also sports a 3000mAH battery.



No,, it does not have a SIM slot..!!!!

Although price is highly competitive within the current range of similar spec tablets..!!!


----------



## comp@ddict (Aug 15, 2012)

Now that makes a LOTTA sENSE.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 16, 2012)

If anyone bought it, please post up reviews. If it supports access to the market, and if Jelly Bean upgrade is in the works, I'm buying it unless Google Nexus 7 launches soon in India officially. It'll seal the deal if it REALLY has a SIM slot and can be used as a phone (removes hassle of carrying phone and tablet separately).


----------



## blackpearl (Aug 16, 2012)

The tablet doesn't support SIM. My apologies. I was confused because the feature list said Video Call is supported. But Flipkart has the tablet listed under "Tablets without Call Facility"


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 22, 2012)

So anyone bought this yet ? I just wanna know following answers for sure before buying:


Does MTS Data Card work ?
Is GPS reciever present ?
Is Google Play preinstalled or installable ?


----------



## Abhi191 (Aug 22, 2012)

I have bought the Lava E-Tab instead of this and it is quiet good for it's price,, just 500 more than this plus you get lot of content preloaded and some offers also.

Only downside i think is the battery backup which is atmost 3 hours,, but I guess every similar priced tablet has more or less the same battery backup.

So i think you should check this one out.


----------



## blackpearl (Sep 23, 2012)

So anyone bought it yet? Need reviews.


----------



## irshad007khan (Sep 25, 2012)

I have bought this tab from infibeam for Rs.4800/- and using it for last 10 days. There are no accessories provided. Video quality is very poor and Video calls are not possible. when i try to video chat on skype, the skype application stops. During voice chat on skype my friend with whom i was chatting complained that my voice echos and is not very clear. Seldom it hangs. touch experience is good but the tablet slows down after few minutes of internet surfing. Quality of HD movies is awesome. Only select dongles will work with this table which are listed at pentel site.
This is the basic level tablet and doesn't have much to offer. you have to buy all the required accessories.


----------



## senthilb02 (Sep 27, 2012)

Abhi191 said:


> I have bought the Lava E-Tab instead of this and it is quiet good for it's price,, just 500 more than this plus you get lot of content preloaded and some offers also.
> 
> Only downside i think is the battery backup which is atmost 3 hours,, but I guess every similar priced tablet has more or less the same battery backup.
> 
> So i think you should check this one out.



Hi Abhi, i came to know that you using LAVA E-Tab in one of your message.Just to know how good it is...

Please kindly let me know below answers for the below mentioned questions

1. whether the Tab struck if open multiple Apps. 
2. How about the clarity and sensitivity.
3. Java support is there?
4. Whether it supports All the 3g dongle, and if you come up with any connectivity successfully, if so please let me know that also.
5. How about the sound (out speaker) and headset experience.

If any other pros and cons let me know, as i am going to but a good tablet.

Thanks in Advance!


----------



## chandranonline (Oct 10, 2012)

please see the link from Pantel , the manf of BSNL-Penta tabs

T-Pad IS701C | Pantel Technologies Pvt Ltd

Goto download section to get the tech spec.

Rgds,
Chandran 





senthilb02 said:


> Hi Abhi, i came to know that you using LAVA E-Tab in one of your message.Just to know how good it is...
> 
> Please kindly let me know below answers for the below mentioned questions
> 
> ...


----------

